# New Here!



## anythingbutordinary (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey guys, I have been lurking on this page for a bit. I joined cause I wanted some advice on an issue I'm having, but wanted to just say hello first! I haven't been on a message board in years so this feels a bit different. Looking forward to exploring the site more. ☺


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post when you can and you will get a WORLD of opinions here!


----------



## anythingbutordinary (Sep 30, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome -- post when you can and you will get a WORLD of opinions here!


Sounds like just what I'm looking for!


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard. And that's a cool profile pic!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome OP. We're all ears when you're up for it.


----------



## anythingbutordinary (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Welcome aboard. And that's a cool profile pic!


Thank you! ☺


----------



## anythingbutordinary (Sep 30, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> Welcome OP. We're all ears when you're up for it.


Thank you. ☺


----------

